# IV Pumps



## northernnhmedic (Nov 29, 2011)

The service I recently joined just became a Paramedic level service, and they dont quite have all the equipment they would like.  Currently, if we need an IV pump for a transfer we either borrow one from our local hospital, or we attach a dial-a-flow to the line.  The problem lies in the fact that when it comes to doing nitro or dopamine drips on 911 calls, we dont have pumps on the trucks yet.  Our local hospital uses the Sigma SmartPump, and we would like to use the same.  I just checked out the site for the pumps, and other than contact info, there isnt much more info such as pricing, etc. Does anyone  have any experience with these pumps, or know any info such as pricing for the pumps and the master drug library?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll give a BLS (PB) perspective. I work on a truck that has changed pumps over the past few years... It's my understanding that there are many many pump options, and almost everything used in a hospital could be used in a truck, but there are a few criteria that make some models easier to use than others-- depending on your service and call types...

-- Size-- clearly the model you use must be reasonably portable, and fit not only in your truck (with a place to be plugged in), but also on your stretcher (on the IV pole or elsewhere without interfering with other equipment). 
--Battery-- ensure the pump has the internal battery capable of working for the length of your calls. There will be times when you're too busy, or it's too complicated to plug it in in the truck (while service the patient), so can it last for the entirety of the call, and be ready for your next? Are the batteries capable of "smart charging" if left plugged in at all times? Are the batteries hot swappable?
-- Cost and compatibility of drip sets? How much are requisite drip sets? Are they compatible with hospital sets? Are both "full sets"-- connecting an IV bag to patient and "half sets" extending existing tubing available? If you're doing IFT, what's easiest for your care?
-- Medical Director approval-- What does your supervising MD have to say about this? DO they want a system with medication names and dosages pre-entered to reduce errors? Do you need medical control approval for certain medications? 
-- How many channels do you need? How many different infusions will you need to provide at a given time?
--Setup time- How long does it take to set up a medication infusion? Is that practical when you need a dopamine or nitro drip? How about continuing an existing drip for transport? Is it practical for you to have different equipment for emergencies than for transfers? 
-- PMI/Maintenance-- Are you able (or willing) do it in in-house? How practical or expensive is contracting with a company to inspect and maintain your pumps? How much downtime is expected? How many extra pumps do you need to maintain as backups?

Below are some of the "popular" pumps at services in my area... 
http://www.buyemp.com/product/alaris-medsystem-iii
OR
http://www.carefusion.com/medical-products/infusion/alaris-system/medsystem-iii-infusion-pump.aspx
http://www.buyemp.com/product/abbott-plum-xl-i-v-pump
http://www.zoll.com/medical-products/fluid-resuscitation/power-infuser-pump/

Good Luck!


----------



## Flighteam (Nov 30, 2011)

I work for a critical care provider and we use two Alaris IVAC Medsystem III 2860 Infusion Pump. It is a three chamber pump and may be overkill for what you are planning. I did work on an ALS unit for many years and my experience with IV pumps was limited. During interfacility transports we would typically borrow the hospitals IV Pumps but aside from that all e-calls dialflows were gold.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2011)

MiniMeds are no longer being made or supported by Allaris. 

For new pumps your looking at 3-5 grand most likely. My choice for equipping a small fleet with single channel pumps? Refurbed Abbot Plum XL. Small and light, relatively durable and available for less than 500 bucks usually.

If money was no object I'd buy six Gemstars though.


----------



## Devilz311 (Nov 30, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If money was no object I'd buy six Gemstars though.



We switched to Gemstars a year or two ago, and they're great. Each SCT unit got 4, and each ALS unit got 1.


----------



## Nerd13 (Dec 1, 2011)

We've got the Sigma Spectrum pumps. I can't tell you how much they cost but they're very nice, very compact and very rarely alarm. So far I'm impressed!


----------

